# Making a UTV street legal



## Fuller

So I have been researching how to make my polaris ranger street legal. Lots of conflicting information. Does anyone have any experience doing this? I don't want to drive it on the highway or anything but I would like to be able to drive it certain places and not have to worry about it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Head lights tail lights turn signals insured . However they aren't  classified as street legal therefore you won't be able to get a tag an be offical street legal . You could be ticketed


----------



## PappyHoel

Yeah, I thought they wouldn't issue a tag for them.  They used to but not anymore.


----------



## T.P.

Might be of some help.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720355


----------



## rjcruiser

T.P. said:


> Might be of some help.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720355




Yup....that's the thread I was thinking about. 

Good luck.


----------



## tree cutter 08

I'd put a slow moving vehicle triangle on the back of it. If anybody says anything u use it on the farm. No different than a tractor. Just watch for idiots.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

orange triangle.  it is a farm vehicle.  legal to go


----------



## rayjay

tree cutter 08 said:


> I'd put a slow moving vehicle triangle on the back of it. If anybody says anything u use it on the farm. No different than a tractor. Just watch for idiots.


You better own a farm !!


----------



## Core Lokt

Depends on where you live. is it a rural place or a community that is cart friendly?

As mentioned, headlights, break and turn signals pass in friendly cart communities.


----------



## scottyd917

Via a LLC loophole, a buddy of mine has a RZR tagged & registered in one of the Dakotas. He drives it daily all over metro Atlanta & Athens areas on major highways. GSP nor any local authorities have ever stopped him. But like previously stated above, if you're looking at staying on local roads only, I'd go with the triangle.


----------

